#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  AS 3992 Pressure equipment - Welding and brazing qualificati

## Narch

Please share to me "AS 3992 Pressure equipment - Welding and brazing qualification "(I can't download it from some web)
Help me write a WPS following AS codes


Thank a lot !See More: AS 3992 Pressure equipment - Welding and brazing qualificati

----------


## Anontokader

AS NZS 3992 2015 attached

----------


## Anontokader

if you have any problem opening it, disable java-script and suppress every time if it prompts.

----------

